# Control Leptin and Control Your Leanness!



## Goldy (Jan 16, 2012)

Deleted................


----------



## FL3X MAGNUM (Jan 19, 2012)

<3 Leptin


----------



## Goldy (Jan 19, 2012)

yes, but only if we could truly control it.  bulkers would be SOOOO easy lol.


----------



## FL3X MAGNUM (Jan 20, 2012)

DAA+7,8 benzo at night time I saw someone saying that in theory it will help your body use leptin to your advantage while you sleep


----------



## thqmas (Oct 20, 2015)

He who controls the Spice, controls Dune...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 20, 2015)

interesting read. So does anyone actually supplement to help control leptin? I mean I use calcium and fish oil already but I'm still fat and hungry all the time wtf!


----------



## El Gringo (Oct 28, 2015)

Hunger has always seemed like mostly a mental thing to me. Living mostly a sedentary lifestyle can create boredom; when bored I tend to think about food more often, leading to hunger. When engaged in activities and a strong sense of focus you don't think about eating and aren't hungry. Examples of activities can be outdoor jobs, exercise or just really into reading something. 

Your body would make sense the other way around, since you aren't really burning many calories sitting in a chair, but that's the way unfortunately how it works. Maybe theres a change in Leptin levels when focused.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Oct 29, 2015)

Great read. Much more accessible than this hour long talk... and a good reminder to lay off the bullshit processed sugars. There's a good chance leptin insensitivity is the biggest culprit in the obesity epidemic today.


----------

